# pps datei



## TobGod (16. April 2003)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher das es hierher gehört aber ich habe nichts anderes gefunden...Also ich habe eine .pps Datei die ich leider nicht öffnen kann da ich kein powerpoint auf meinem Rechner habe runterladen kann man das Programm auch nicht kann mir einer sagen womit man vielleicht auch noch eine .pps Datei öffnen kann ? thx schonmal, mfg toby


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. April 2003)

Es gibt da einen PowerPoint Viewer, kannst du dir hier runterladen:
http://office.microsoft.com/downloads/2002/ppView97.aspx


----------



## TobGod (16. April 2003)

ok thx


----------

